

Android and iOS demand in lock step.  How long will we keep duplicating work? - Grae
http://www.indeed.com/jobanalytics/jobtrends?q=ios%2C+android&l=

======
sitkack
Use a cross platform dev kit. Duplicating work is like maybe 5% of the total
effort. So no, not that much duplication.

